# NSW, Bonnie Morning at Longy



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Ordinary forecast and I had to be off the water by 8.30, so an early start collecting a few livies, and on the water at first light. Ran into Trevor at the ramp (not sure of username), waiting for the sun to come up.

The only livie I could catch easily from my newly pimped bait tank was the massive brute, so I bridled him and dropped him down. Rat kings were there in good numbers, but they were obviously terrified of my enforcer - they kept their distance, no doubt afraid it would try to eat them. The pro with the buoys pulled in rat after rat. Gave up on the "big one" at 8am, rigged up a couple of trolling lures, and headed for the ramp empty handed.

Hooked up a consolation bonito. Pulled in the other lure to prevent a tangle, and hooked up that one up as well. Nice - two 40cm bonnies makes a meal. Running late, better hurry.

Hooked up another bonnie. Three bonnies, now I have proper feed. Better get a move on.

Shite, another bonny. Better just troll one line.

Another bonnie. And another, and another, running out of room for bonnies in the back of the yak. De-hooking, bleeding, and throwing them in the net behind me like a machine, peddling all the way. I'll never get back to the ramp at this rate! Lost a couple when removing hooks, and a bled one somehow twitched out of the net. Lost count, and pulled in the lure to sprint for home.

My first ever "bag out" session from the yak, and I wasn't even trying.










(Yep- copped an earful for my late return!)


----------



## joshin (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice work. It's great when things all come together. Never mind the earfull, I get those even if I'm home on time. At least you got a good feed.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done on the late save Tom. There seems to be huge numbers of bonnies off Sydney this year, anyone know how common it is to have a season like this? With so many about you'd think the kings might prefer a slice of bonito over a live yellow tail?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> With so many about you'd think the kings might prefer a slice of bonito over a live yellow tail?


I think you're on to something there, Paul. I caught a 76cm king last sunday on a strip of fresh bonito. Definately worth a crack.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like a nice consolation prize there.
Does anyone know where the bonito go in winter?


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done on the bonnies, I would love to know how you guys are preparing and cooking them as I have only ever kept them for bait. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

mrwalker said:


> I would love to know how you guys are preparing and cooking them as I have only ever kept them for bait. Cheers, Dave.


Try this Mr Walker:
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=33185



Junglefisher said:


> Does anyone know where the bonito go in winter?


No, where?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey Mr X, you should fillet and salt down some of those bonnies. They make great bait for anything and being salted, never have to be frozen. Just seal 'em into some plastic containers and store them away.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Rick, that sounds great! Little X is a huge fan of canned tuna, and insists I target them instead of kings. I told him bonito were mini-tuna, but he was unconvinced. I need a pressure-cooker to prove it. How do you "salt" them? (A friendly stink-boater told me the same thing).

8 bonito = 32 boneless/skinless fillets about the size of big fat fish fingers. A big meal for 4 adults.

I tried a few of these recipes this evening:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=27516&p=375954&hilit=bonito#p375954

Most popular result was: flour, egg, salt & spices coated in bread crumbs and browned in a deep fry pan - centre still raw.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for that Murd, sounds tasty. Now I just need some bonito to show up over here, cheers, Dave.


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

hi, Mr x great post, yep sure is hard to go away when there bitting :lol: 
next time take some flowers home might help ;-) 
cheers gummyshark/ norm


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

same deal southside with kings sick of seeing 100+ jigs rocket up and down their water column daily...
the 2 bigest bonnie's going 58 and 55.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I tell you, this is the last time i'm fishing with Steve when he's got no pants on. Scares the kingfish.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

MrX said:


> How do you "salt" them?


Tom, you get any old salt and completely cover the fillets which are lying face up. Make sure you cover each fillet before laying the next one on top of it. A lot of juice (brine) will come out of the flesh. Leave the fillets in the brine for best results. You can even eat the fillets if you like - they will taste a bit like big anchovies... Put them in the back of the fridge or somewhere dark and coolish. They will last for years.

If you don't have a pressure cooker I can do a batch of canned tuna for you and little X. I always seem to make too much anyway!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

> ......... Steve when he's got no pants on. Scares the kingfish.


Scared me ! That pose looks rehearsed - Steve are you doing a bit of male modeling in your spare time :lol: :lol:


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Rick. Little-X (a guy who claims to despise any fish that's not tuna) rejected bacon & eggs for breakfast, insisting on more crumbed bonnie :shock: Loves' em, and objected when I (almost) let his cat have a half a fillet. Salted the last few fillets for bait - will see how it goes compared our woolies/vietnamese squid.

Steve, you are pushing "fish porn" to its limits there mate, with Lady Bay nude beach in the background. Glad the mods edited the photo. Next time, place a strategic bonnie there (one of the smaller ones should do the trick).


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

bonnie prince Xey!..great sport too!...Steve are you the next cosmo bachelor of the month?


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

if someone approaches certain yaks on the water with a balaclava, shark chum and a cordless drill its not me.
why did i give out the ammo? :lol:


----------

